# Has there been a recent Forum change to disable the....



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

.....







, comma, and full stop keys on users' keyboards? :? :evil:

What is it with so many posters lately? Their posts are nigh-on impossible to read....No punctuation, no capital letters, virtual text-speak typing :evil:

I know Leg posted about this the other day but I thought it needed another flame specifically for the lack of use of punctuation and capital letters :roll: Bad spelling I can just about forgive as it's normally fairly easy to work out what the words should mean, but posts lacking in any form of sentence structure can be just impossible to read (so personally, I don't usually bother :wink: )

If you want a sensible intelligent answer, learn to type intelligeable posts you ignorant fuckwits :x

Here's some help for you:

Click here

Rant over.....Ahhhhh, that's better, feel lighter now


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

i aM tRyiNg tO fInD tHE > kEy. ah! i FouNd iT. [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I thought the whole point of talking "text language" was so that people can quickly type messages on their MOBILE PHONES !! :?

Come on peeps - you have a full keyboard on these PC things......use ALL the letters and punctuation......Pleeeease :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

i know it drives me mad it never used to drive me mad but it does now especially when your trying to read a post and theres no commas or anything and you dont know where one sentence stops and another one starts how difficult can it be to just type it properly God it makes me so mad


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> i know it drives me mad it never used to drive me mad but it does now especially when your trying to read a post and theres no commas or anything and you dont know where one sentence stops and another one starts how difficult can it be to just type it properly God it makes me so mad


Take a breath ! That's what full stops are there for. :lol:

Just a thought - when you read your message, it kinda reminds me off Vicky Pollard (Little Britain) :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > i know it drives me mad it never used to drive me mad but it does now especially when your trying to read a post and theres no commas or anything and you dont know where one sentence stops and another one starts how difficult can it be to just type it properly God it makes me so mad
> ...


Yeah but, No but, yeah but... I never typed it anyway. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it shows that the TT is now so affordable to the masses that it really is attracting the dregs of society!

Used to be the case when you had to work fucking hard to be able to afford one and now any old twat with a paper round can scrape together their pocket money and go and get one.

So now we have all the 18 year olds on here who have progressed from their first Mini to a TT and can't wait to bolt this that and the other on it.

A fucking sad day for TT ownership and the state of this Forum IMHO. :?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

The answer you're looking for is simple; punctuation marks have been replaced by smileys. :lol:

Example:


silkman said:


> The missus could help one fight insomnia :roll: (no bj though, you have to put some effort into it :lol: ) - I usually drop dead after s3x.
> 
> Alternatively, a wank has similar effects :wink:


 [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Too right all working class should walk or take the bus


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

KAN sUmwaN pleZe tl ME wat tHe bEStest remApP is ?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> I think it shows that the TT is now so affordable to the masses that it really is attracting the dregs of society!
> :?


A generalisation of the worst kind, but there is some truth in it :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Too right all working class should walk or take the bus


Nothing to do with class IMO, more about culture, dear boy..


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> KAN sUmwaN pleZe tl ME wat tHe bEStest remApP is ?


exakly :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Too right all working class should walk or take the bus
> ...


Wrong.......... its like Racehorses the breeding is the blood [smiley=toff.gif] :wink: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> KAN sUmwaN pleZe tl ME wat tHe bEStest remApP is ?


The annoying thing there are too many people who are keen to answer those questions all the time :?

Oh btw is it too or to  ihaven't got a clue


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Too right all working class should walk or take the bus
> ...


And, perhaps, the age group which is now able to afford TTs. :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

U guys r all snobs


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> U guys r all snobs


Sorry but it's 'you' and 'are' :wink: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> I think it shows that the TT is now so affordable to the masses that it really is attracting the dregs of society!
> 
> Used to be the case when you had to work fucking hard to be able to afford one and now any old twat with a paper round can scrape together their pocket money and go and get one.
> 
> ...


What's sad is the fact that those comments exist!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't think it's entirely fair having a pop at these '18 year-olds and lower class owners' when there are some long standing members, who clearly have intelligence, good, well paid jobs and lovely cars but can't distinguish between 'there' and 'their' - now that drives me f**king insane!


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

TTwiggy said:


> I don't think it's entirely fair having a pop at these '18 year-olds and lower class owners' when there are some long standing members, who clearly have intelligence, good, well paid jobs and lovely cars but can't distinguish between 'there' and 'their' - now that drives me f**king insane!


Agree!

We're all too reliant on spell checkers these days, and the proliferation of text speak doesn't help... but the frequency of breaks/brakes, their/there, your/you're, here/hear's pop up from established members of the forum makes me scream! [smiley=furious3.gif] These are basic fuck-up's and, IMO, should be pulled up more than the proliferation of modern language usage.[smiley=rifle.gif]

However, that is not to say that the full stop, comma, apostrophe etc does not exist! Punctuation is key when reading posts as you cannot possibly understand the exact meaning with out it...
[smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif]

So, to the intellectually challenged fuckwits out there, who don't include punctuation, sort it out!

I don't care whatever age/class/socio-economic group/hair colour/dietary requirement they are/have, just [smiley=stop.gif] 
You won't get the help you want as it's that bloody difficult to understand you!! :x [smiley=end.gif]

.....and relax.... :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > U guys r all snobs
> ...


O rite i get it rite nxt time.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I guess a massive part of it is down to modern teaching methods more than just laziness on the part of the people involved.

I saw a programme recently that mentioned the spate when modern teaching came into practice. The time when knowing what verbs, nouns and adjectives are was forsaken for creative writing - and in truth, it's far better (in my profession) to have someone that can write compelling copy than someone who can write copy that is at all times grammatically correct. It is easier to correct grammar than it is to inject personality into a piece of copy.

I think the problem has probably always been there, but is more noticeable these days as the internet means that many people that would not ordinarily write things down to communicate suddenly are. When you speak to my Father in Law, you're conversing with a man who is worldly wise, knowledgable, funny and witty. If you read something he's written, you wouldn't think any of those things.

But then you ask yourself why a plasterer would need to write prose. I know my plastering is as bad as his written word. :?

So while I agree with the flame because it is really annoying to try and attempt to read badly written copy, I don't think it has anything to do class and the problem is probably more to do wth age - but, as the example above should illustrate, not exclusively.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I thought it was a sub's job to remove all personality kell?... :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

thejepster said:


> These are basic fuck-up's [...]


Almost too good to be true.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> I guess a massive part of it is down to modern teaching methods more than just laziness on the part of the people involved.
> 
> I saw a programme recently that mentioned the spate when modern teaching came into practice. The time when knowing what verbs, nouns and adjectives are was forsaken for creative writing - and in truth, it's far better (in my profession) to have someone that can write compelling copy than someone who can write copy that is at all times grammatically correct. It is easier to correct grammar than it is to inject personality into a piece of copy.
> 
> ...


I can see what you're saying Kell, but when I was brought up, it was always instilled in me that English language was the most important subject to do well in. If modern teaching methods are to blame then the modern classroom needs a good, hard slap :evil: The class thing was added by other posters - I just referred to "ignorant fuckwits"


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> > These are basic fuck-up's [...]
> ...


Classic :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have to agree about punctuation, grammar, capital letters etc. But I can't agree with you, Rob:



R6B TT said:


> KAN sUmwaN pleZe tl ME wat tHe bEStest remApP is ?


u No nEED 1 :wink: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

thejepster said:


> :wink:


is it not :wink: 's ?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I started off with a ford fiesta working as an apprentice engineer. My next car was a Mk 4 Astra which I did love at the time. Due to my career progressing I have managed to buy my dream car (my TT). I would say I am still young and like my modifications to a certain extent.

Okay I didn't go to university, I don't have a degree and my grammar is not the best. Does that mean i'm not worthy to drive a TT?

I don't think that driving a TT means that you have to be a certain age and be of a certain class, surely this forum is all about peoples love and passion for the TT?

Sorry if my opinions are a bit strong but I do not like people who think they are better than others as I certainly do not.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what no reply?????


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> I started off with a ford fiesta working as an apprentice engineer. My next car was a Mk 4 Astra which I did love at the time. Due to my career progressing I have managed to buy my dream car (my TT). I would say I am still young and like my modifications to a certain extent.
> 
> Okay I didn't go to university, I don't have a degree and my grammar is not the best. Does that mean i'm not worthy to drive a TT?
> 
> ...


Personally, I don't think it matters what class or age you are as long as you can spell and have some basic ideas about grammar. My point about age was simply stating that, the younger you are the more likely it is that you will have much more experience of texting on mobile phones than someone like me who is the wrong side of 40. Even when I text I always use 'proper' English. You should have seen the panic I went in to when I couldn't find the apostrophe on my new phone. :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

But what this topic is trying to say is that if you are not of a certain standing or of a certain age then you shouldnt be bale to buy a tt.Doesnt sound right to me :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I thinks it's saying more like, 'why can't you fucking spell basic English or punctuate your words without resortingt to fucking text speak'.

It says more about the lower age of the 'average' TT owner now and why they no longer have the ability to leave school being able to do these basic functions! :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> I thinks it's saying more like, 'why can't you fucking spell basic English or punctuate your words without resortingt to fucking text speak'.
> 
> It says more about the lower age of the 'average' TT owner now and why they no longer have the ability to leave school being able to do these basic functions! :?


Yeah, that's pretty much what I was trying to say. :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> I don't think that driving a TT means that you have to be a certain age and be of a certain class, surely this forum is all about peoples love and passion for the TT?


Agreed 

To my mind, there is no "class". We all work for a living one way or another, whether we scrub floors, shake hands or dance. No person is better/worse than another person because of the job they are doing. The attitude may be different though and that's what important.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> I thinks it's saying more like, 'why can't you fucking spell basic English or punctuate your words without resortingt to fucking text speak'.
> 
> It says more about the lower age of the 'average' TT owner now and why they no longer have the ability to leave school being able to do these basic functions! :?


Exactly [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

My original post said absolutely nothing about class, age, financial stability or social standing :roll:

All I flamed, was the appalling lack of use of punctuation and capital letters - I know it's a Forum formed for the love of TTs, etc, but I'm just stunned that so many users lately are so fucking lazy when it comes to typing basic English. It makes it nigh-on impossible to read their posts :?

Other posters on this thread may have evolved it slightly :roll: but I still stand by my original flame :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

It may be a good idea to ban (only for a few mins) forum users who can't spell correctly. Like a "report this post" button 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> I think it shows that the TT is now so affordable to the masses that it really is attracting the dregs of society!
> 
> Used to be the case when you had to work fucking hard to be able to afford one and now any old twat with a paper round can scrape together their pocket money and go and get one.
> 
> ...


this is what i didnt agree with, i do agree with the original post but this seems a bit unfair,


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I just love the way almost every post criticising punctuation has mistakes in it!
If you are going to throw mud make sure you are perfect first. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> I just love the way almost every post criticising punctuation has mistakes in it!
> If you are going to throw mud make sure you are perfect first. :roll:


Not asking anyone to be perfect. Just to make a decent stab writing proper English :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

but im not writting im typing so surely thats different. it takes me ages to type so can i get away with it, imo :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> but im not writting im typing so surely thats different. it takes me ages to type so can i get away with it, imo :lol:


Ah one of the one finger typing brigade :lol: :wink: You're forgiven!

Don't worry Kammy, I wasn't aiming the thread at you in particular...you aren't the only one :wink:

BTW - I didn't go to university either :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

lol :lol: :lol:


----------

